# If you loved cream spinach and clam sauce...



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

i love white pizza with spinach so I’d love this even more


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Do humans really eat that? I have eaten things that would make a billy goat puke, but I would not get near that.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That's sick. Just kidding, looks good and I may give it a shot one day.

Good to see you posting again Joann.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m trying Wooley...need to keep busy. 

Old Thomas...is it the spinach or the clams that turn you off?

Here’s some meatballs ...sausage and pepper bread,
sausage and pepperoni with spinach bread,
empanadas stuffed with ground beef and mozzarella.

Is it the seafood or the spinach that turns you off?
I make up a lot of stuff with both shrimp and spinach.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How about upside down mushroom and onion pizza? 
The pizza is baked in a deep pan upside down ( with the
crust on top then flipped over into your plate. :thumbsup:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I’m trying Wooley...need to keep busy.
> 
> Old Thomas...is it the spinach or the clams that turn you off?
> 
> ...


Dad gumit TK, I keep saying I'm going to make some empanadas but never quite get around to it. Do you use the Goya empanada shells/dough or make your own?

Friend of yours said HI. Stwood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, I buy the Goya shells...white or orange they taste the same.
They’re always in my freezer.

I brown up ground beef with a bit of finely chopped onion, salt, pepper
dash garlic powder, after adding the meat - then add a slice of 
your favorite cheese like mozzarella or cheddar or swiss cheese...after filling
up one side...fold over and pinch edge closed with a fork - and fry both 
sides in oil.

Dip them in your favorite hot sauce like Franks. You can also make them 
with fried sausage and onions or fried chicken...whatever meat you like. 

Say Hi to Steve for me...Invite him to come over here and join this forum,
We have the CBR forum, tell him he’ll need more Popcorn though. :wink2:
(He’ll know what I mean)
I miss him a lot...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, I buy the Goya shells...white or orange they taste the same.
> They’re always in my freezer.
> 
> I brown up ground beef with a bit of finely chopped onion, salt, pepper
> ...


I buy Guava filled empanadas from time to time, even have a can of guava paste in the pantry. WM us supposed to have the Goya shells but I haven't seen them yet. Thinking about carnitas with Oaxacan or Asadero cheese in an empanada shell. Oaxacan and Asadero are cheese is a melting cheeses.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I mentioned this pizza to my wife. She wants one. GAD. :biggrin2:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Both the spinach and the clams, individually and together. Covering it with cheese makes it sickening.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Say Hi to Steve for me...Invite him to come over here and join this forum,
> We have the CBR forum, tell him he’ll need more Popcorn though. :wink2:
> (He’ll know what I mean)
> I miss him a lot...


Steve said he'd stop in when he gets a chance. Pretty busy with son right now putting roof on a building somewhere. Long drive he said. Told him to bring plenty popcorn.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Steve said he'd stop in when he gets a chance. Pretty busy with son right now putting roof on a building somewhere. Long drive he said. Told him to bring plenty popcorn.


Great, hope he drops in!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Great, hope he drops in!



:thumbup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Two Knots said:


> make this...
> i experimented today...it was off the charts delicious,
> 
> Here’s the wing it recipe...
> ...


Spinach, clams and Parmesan, Yummy. Great job TK!


----------

